# The BITS service failed to start. Error 0x80070002.



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello,
I have a pretty frustrating problem with my Windows 8.1 laptop. The BITS service won't start. There are 3 different errors shown in Event Viewer:
1. The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with the following service-specific error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.
2. The BITS service failed to start. Error 0x80070002.
3. The server {4991D34B-80A1-4291-83B6-3328366B9097} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
So far I have tried:
-chkdsk
-sfc/scannow
-Windows Update Troubleshooter
-wsreset.exe
-Refreshing the image using DISM
-making sure the registry key parameters were correct
How can I fix this issue? 
Thank you very much


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

After looking more into the issue, I noticed a few other problems. 
1. I can't register qmgr.dll: the module qmgr.dll" was loaded but the entry-point DllRegisterServer was not found
2. Windows Automatic Update Service is not showing up in services.msc. I read in a forum that I should type this command into command prompt to reinstall it: %windir%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 %windir%\inf\au.inf
But command prompt just tells me that the installation failed.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start , search and type:-cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste the below cmd (in red) at the prompt:-

echo > 0 & sc qc RpcSs >> 0 & sc queryex RpcSs >> 0 & sc qc EventSystem >> 0 & sc queryex EventSystem >> 0 & sc qc BITS >> 0 & sc queryex BITS >> 0 & sc qc wuauserv >> 0 & sc queryex wuauserv >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0
Press enter.

Next still in cmd prompt (as admin) copy paste:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS" /s > 0 & notepad 0 press enter.

Please copy paste both notepad outcomes here.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. Here are what the notepad's said:
Notepad 1: ECHO is on.
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: RpcSs
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : COM Infrastructure
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
DEPENDENCIES : RpcEptMapper
: DcomLaunch
SERVICE_START_NAME : NT AUTHORITY\NetworkService

SERVICE_NAME: RpcSs 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 964
FLAGS : 
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: EventSystem
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : 
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : COM+ Event System
DEPENDENCIES : rpcss
SERVICE_START_NAME : NT AUTHORITY\LocalService

SERVICE_NAME: EventSystem 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1124
FLAGS : 
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: BITS
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START (DELAYED)
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : 
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Background Intelligent Transfer Service
DEPENDENCIES : RpcSs
: EventSystem
SERVICE_START_NAME : LocalSystem

SERVICE_NAME: BITS 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1066 (0x42a)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 2147942402 (0x80070002)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS : 
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: wuauserv
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : 
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Windows Update
DEPENDENCIES : rpcss
SERVICE_START_NAME : LocalSystem

SERVICE_NAME: wuauserv 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_PRESHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1056
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.

Notepad 2: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS
DisplayName REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x20
Description REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1001
DependOnService REG_MULTI_SZ RpcSs\0EventSystem
ObjectName REG_SZ LocalSystem
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x1
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeImpersonatePrivilege\0SeTcbPrivilege\0SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege\0SeIncreaseQuotaPrivilege
DelayedAutoStart REG_DWORD 0x1
FailureActions REG_BINARY 80510100000000000000000003000000140000000100000060EA000001000000C0D401000000000000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters
ServiceDll REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\qmgr.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Performance
Close REG_SZ PerfMon_Close
Open REG_SZ PerfMon_Open
Collect REG_SZ PerfMon_Collect
Library REG_SZ C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll
InstallType REG_DWORD 0x1
PerfIniFile REG_SZ bitsctrs.ini
First Counter REG_DWORD 0x125c
Last Counter REG_DWORD 0x126c
First Help REG_DWORD 0x125d
Last Help REG_DWORD 0x126d
Object List REG_SZ 4700
1008 REG_QWORD 0x1d0ccb9dad32728

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Security
Security REG_BINARY 0100148090000000A00000001400000034000000020020000100000002C0180000000C000102000000000005200000002002000002005C000400000000021400FF010F0001010000000000051200000000001800FF010F0001020000000000052000000020020000000014008D010200010100000000000504000000000014008D0102000101000000000005060000000102000000000005200000002002000001020000000000052000000020020000
I have also uploaded the notepad's as attachments in case it is easier to read them that way. Thank you


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and type:-

sc queryex CryptSvc > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Also at the cmd prompt type:- net start > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please post the notepad outcomes here.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello, 
Here are what the notepad's displayed: 
Notepad 1:
SERVICE_NAME: CryptSvc 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1392
FLAGS : 


Notepad 2:
These Windows services are started:

Application Experience
Application Information
AtherosSvc
Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bluetooth Support Service
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Credential Manager
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Group Policy Client
Human Interface Device Service
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service
Intel(R) HD Graphics Control Panel Service
Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intelr ME Service
IP Helper
IPsec Policy Agent
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service 15.0.2
Local Session Manager
Malwarebytes Anti-Exploit Service
MBAMScheduler
MBAMService
Micro Star SCM
Microsoft Account Sign-in Assistant
MSI True Color Service by Portrait Displays
MSI_SuperCharger
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Connection Broker
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
NVIDIA Display Driver Service
NVIDIA GeForce Experience Service
NVIDIA Network Service
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
NVIDIA Streamer Service
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SSDP Discovery
Steam Client Service
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
System Events Broker
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
Time Broker
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Connection Manager
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Modules Installer
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Windows Search
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

Thank you


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, please be patient there are a number of causes for this problem, I will have to gather more info. Open a cmd as admin and type:-

systeminfo > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) Please post the notepad outcome here. You can delete the "Hofix's" (windows updates) we don't need them, makes the list much shorter.

I notice you have kaspersky, does it have a firewall active? You also have windows firewall active.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Here you are: 
Host Name: CHRIS
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 8.1
OS Version: 6.3.9600 N/A Build 9600
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: [email protected]
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00258-61924-38044-AAOEM
Original Install Date: 7/21/2015, 5:28:00 PM
System Boot Time: 8/1/2015, 8:31:20 PM
System Manufacturer: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
System Model: GT72 2QE
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 71 Stepping 1 GenuineIntel ~1300 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. E1781IMS.30C, 5/8/2015
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 32,721 MB
Available Physical Memory: 23,343 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 37,585 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 25,193 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 12,392 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\MicrosoftAccount
Network Card(s): 3 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
[02]: Killer Wireless-n/a/ac 1525 Wireless Network Adapter
Connection Name: Wi-Fi
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.1.141
[02]: fe80::6902:47d7:b40f:b3a9
[03]: Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Connection Name: Ethernet
Status: Media disconnected
Hyper-V Requirements: VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: Yes
Second Level Address Translation: Yes
Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes

I will stay with you for as long as it takes to get these problems resolved. Thank you for your patience throughout the process.
Yes, Kaspersky's firewall is active. Since Windows Defender says it has been turned off, I assume Windows Firewall is also turned off.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no windows services (net start cmd) shows windows firewall running. Open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

sc config MpsSvc start= disabled Press enter

Restart computer, see if BITS has started.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello,
I entered that command into console; however, when I rebooted, the BITS service had failed to start again. Also, every time I reboot my computer, after logging in and after the desktop shows, it is semi-unresponsive for the first minute. And then after that time period, everything I did in that minute will load. Like if I try to open task manager, Google Chrome, and Internet Explorer in the 1st minute, they will all load instantly after the 1 minute or so is up. Here are some other things Event Viewer logged: 
The Open Procedure for service "BITS" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
App winstore_1.0.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy+Windows.Store did not launch within its allotted time.
The BITS service failed to start. Error 0x80070002.
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with the following service-specific error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.
The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{7022A3B3-D004-4F52-AF11-E9E987FEE25F}
and APPID 
{ADA41B3C-C6FD-4A08-8CC1-D6EFDE67BE7D}
to the user Chris\Chriss SID (S-1-5-21-957223134-1390758847-3760404604-1001) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.
The program WWAHost.exe version 6.3.9600.17415 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
Process ID: 17f8
Start Time: 01d0ce6f07ad1455
Termination Time: 4294967295
Application Path: C:\Windows\System32\WWAHost.exe
Report Id: 5721b769-3a62-11e5-8274-2c337a40c472
Faulting package full name: winstore_1.0.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy
Faulting package-relative application ID: Windows.Store


----------



## napsoon (Aug 5, 2015)

Was their any resolution to this problem I have the same issue. Cannot receive updates for windows 10 BITS server will not start :sad::sad:


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Unfortunately this problem is not resolved yet. I was thinking about upgrading to Windows 10 to get rid of this problem, and others. But now I see it is still prevalent in Windows 10. I won't be upgrading for a lonnnng time lol


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

@jenae: What would you like me to do next sir/ma'am?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, sorry, the forum appears to have had some problems I lost you. Open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

net user Administrator /active:yes (press enter) then switch users, change to the admin account, see if BITS service will start now> This is the hidden admin account we will disable it later.

What changes did you make to the registry?


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah, it was really weird. I refreshed this page of the forum and it said that it was an invalid link. Then I tried logging into my account and my account was gone from the server. I tried resetting my password but it said that my email address was not on file. 
I tried to start the service via services.msc but the service failed to start again. 
I deleted two "@" signs from the registry when trying to fix the problem myself, but this did not fix the problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have had some type of glitch, the Techs are working on it and we hope to have a normal service soon, I can only apologize for any inconvenience it has caused. Please bear with us.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you for letting me know. Hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

@janae Are you still having issues with the forum?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no all appears back to normal, did you try the admin account?


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes, on the admin account, I tried to start the service via services.msc but the service failed to start again. What shall I try next?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste all below:-

sc create BITS binpath= "c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs" start= delayed-auto (press enter)

Let us know what happens, if you get a success message Restart computer, check the bits service, has it started?


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

I received the following error: 
[SC] CreateService FAILED 1073:

The specified service already exists.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, relax, I am sorry there is no easy solution as this problem is continuing, for you and many others, we need a lot of info and eventually we can rebuild your BITS service to defaults, please open a cmd as admin and run the following :-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\BackupRestore\FilesNotToBackup" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please let us know the outcome.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello,
I'm just glad that you are here to help me. I hope we can get this issue resolved before I go off to college. The notepad was blank after entering your cmd, command prompt said: ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, lets return your registry BITS service to defaults, run the attached .zip file it will return a BitsFix.reg file, double click this file and agree to merge into registry. Restart computer, check to see if bits service has started.

View attachment BitsFix.zip


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello, it says "Cannot import (file); Not all data was successfully written to the registry. Some keys are open by the system or other processes, or you have insufficient privileges to perform this operation."


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I was afraid of this, it is possible Kaspersky has played a part here, and you have now corrupted permissions. Try to disable your AV. Although usually you need to totally remove it, and that means going to their site and downloading their uninstall util.

One thing you could do, as most of your BITS service entry is correct, is to run the .zip file and right click on the returned .reg file and select "edit" from the menu, it will open in notepad, you can export your bits service to the desktop, give it a name with a .reg extension and right click on it, select edit, open both notepads and note the differences modify your registry accordingly.

If you open regedit and navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS

Right click on the BITS and select permissions make sure your user has full control and read boxes checked.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello, I made it so that I have full control. I edited my BITS service that I exported but I still am unable to re-import it. I even tried disabling and closing Kaspersky, but I still received the same error. Should I uninstall it?


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

EDIT: I was able to successfully import the .reg file. I used this tutorial: [solved] Cannot import to registry.. "Not all data was successfully written to the registry. some keys are open by the system or other process, or you have insufficient privileges to perform this operation"


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

The BITS service stlil doesn't start. What shall I do now?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, could we see the registry for bits, run the reg query cmd in my post #3, post results here. Also as admin, command prompt run:-

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth (press enter) after this restart and see if bits has started.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello,
Here are the results from the reg query: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS
DisplayName REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x20
Description REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1001
DependOnService REG_MULTI_SZ RpcSs\0EventSystem
ObjectName REG_SZ LocalSystem
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x1
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeImpersonatePrivilege\0SeTcbPrivilege\0SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege\0SeIncreaseQuotaPrivilege
DelayedAutoStart REG_DWORD 0x1
FailureActions REG_BINARY 80510100000000000000000003000000140000000100000060EA000001000000C0D401000000000000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters
ServiceDll REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\qmgr.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Performance
Close REG_SZ PerfMon_Close
Open REG_SZ PerfMon_Open
Collect REG_SZ PerfMon_Collect
Library REG_SZ C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll
InstallType REG_DWORD 0x1
PerfIniFile REG_SZ bitsctrs.ini
First Counter REG_DWORD 0x125c
Last Counter REG_DWORD 0x126c
First Help REG_DWORD 0x125d
Last Help REG_DWORD 0x126d
Object List REG_SZ 4700
1008 REG_QWORD 0x1d0d6337a0762cb

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Security
Security REG_BINARY 0100148090000000A00000001400000034000000020020000100000002C0180000000C000102000000000005200000002002000002005C000400000000021400FF010F0001010000000000051200000000001800FF010F0001020000000000052000000020020000000014008D010200010100000000000504000000000014008D0102000101000000000005060000000102000000000005200000002002000001020000000000052000000020020000

After running DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth, it said the operation completed successfully. However, after a reboot (I had to do a hard shutdown), the BITS service was still not started.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, your registry service for bits is the same as it was originally, no changes have taken. Boot to safe mode, then open regedit navigate to:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS, highlight this key and go to the main menu select "export" export it to the dektop and call it bitsOld.reg, this gives us a backup, if needed.

Next navigate to this key:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Performance, now highlight this subkey and right click on it select "delete"

1008 REG_QWORD 0x1d0d6337a0762cb

Next run the attached.zip file, it will return a bits1.reg file double click on this to add to registry, restart computer, to normal mode.

View attachment Bits1.zip


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have noticed that whenever we modify the registry and try to restart my computer, it just hangs on "restarting..." no matter how long I leave it there. And after I hold down the power button to forcibly restart it, it takes a little longer than usual to boot to Windows. And when it boots, explorer.exe isn't running and it restarts itself after 30 seconds. Anyways, I imported the registry entries that you uploaded and then restarted to normal mode and the BITS service still is unable to start.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Is there any way we can do remote technical support?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

If one of the Moderators approves this,
I would suggest the following;

search "Everywhere" for CMD then right click> run as Administrator
Adjust window to full screen.

Then copy and paste all at once the following;

Net stop bits 
Net stop wuauserv 
Net stop appidsvc 
Net stop cryptsvc 
Ipconfig /flushdns 

Rem Change Directory.
Cd /d %Windir%\System32 1>nul

Rem Re-register the BITS dynamic-link librarys and the Windows Update dynamic-link librarys.
Regsvr32.exe /s atl.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s urlmon.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s mshtml.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s shdocvw.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s browseui.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s jscript.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s vbscript.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s scrrun.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s msxml.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s msxml3.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s msxml6.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s actxprxy.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s softpub.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wintrust.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s dssenh.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s rsaenh.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s gpkcsp.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s sccbase.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s slbcsp.dll
Regsvr32.exe /s cryptdlg.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s oleaut32.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s ole32.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s shell32.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s initpki.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wuapi.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wuaueng.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wuaueng1.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wucltui.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wups.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wups2.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wuweb.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s qmgr.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s qmgrprxy.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wucltux.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s muweb.dll 
Regsvr32.exe /s wuwebv.dll

Rem Restart the BITS service, the Windows Update service, and the Cryptographic service. 
Net start bits 
Net start wuauserv 
Net start appidsvc 
Net start cryptsvc 

REM Right Click Mark at the end of display, then Left click and drag to highlight top left at start of screen, then left click first character highlighted and paste into your response 
REM 
REM End of batch


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

oops. last line can be just LEFT CLICK and DRAG CORNER TO CORNER to Highlight CMD screen, the Right click to save screen text.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is what CMD prompt said, it didn't provide much information: 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>Net stop bits
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service is not started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3521.


C:\Windows\system32>Net stop wuauserv
The service is starting or stopping. Please try again later.


C:\Windows\system32>Net stop appidsvc
The Application Identity service is not started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3521.


C:\Windows\system32>Net stop cryptsvc
The Cryptographic Services service is stopping..
The Cryptographic Services service was stopped successfully.


C:\Windows\system32>Ipconfig /flushdnsCd /d %Windir%\System32 1>nul

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s atl.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s urlmon.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s mshtml.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s shdocvw.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s browseui.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s jscript.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s vbscript.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s scrrun.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s msxml.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s msxml3.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s msxml6.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s actxprxy.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s softpub.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wintrust.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s dssenh.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s rsaenh.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s gpkcsp.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s sccbase.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s slbcsp.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s cryptdlg.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s oleaut32.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s ole32.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s shell32.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s initpki.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wuapi.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wuaueng.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wuaueng1.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wucltui.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wups.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wups2.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wuweb.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s qmgr.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s qmgrprxy.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wucltux.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s muweb.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Regsvr32.exe /s wuwebv.dll

C:\Windows\system32>Net start bits
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service is starting.
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service could not be started.

A service specific error occurred: 2147942402.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3547.


C:\Windows\system32>Net start wuauserv
The service is starting or stopping. Please try again later.


C:\Windows\system32>Net start appidsvc
The Application Identity service is starting.
The Application Identity service was started successfully.


C:\Windows\system32>Net start cryptsvc
The requested service has already been started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2182.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Right click on > computer in explorer
Choose Manage
see services at bottom?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you know MS provides free phone support for BITS and Windows update issues?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks sunny, however we are not nearly close to doing what you suggested,(and even then we would not do it this way) forget MS help, they will not be able to resolve this. I am afraid your registry is a mess the registry key entry in post #23 returning a not found indicates a major problem, this key is typically loaded with essential values.

You mention upgrading if I were you this is what I would do, do not reinstall Kaspersky this is most likely the cause of your problems.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We do not ever do remote assistance, it could be problematic for all concerned.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't see manage, I only see properties (and a lot of other stuff). I don't see services either. I would rather deal with this problem in this forum rather than with Microsoft tech support.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi joeten,
I would like to fix the problem here with you and not upgrade yet. This thread could be very useful to other users who are experiencing this same problem. I'll be checking on this forum very often over the next week or so since I'm not busy. I hope we will be able to tackle this problem by then. What shall I do next joeten?


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

If I were to simply upgrade to Windows 10, which antivirus would you recommend? Also, I have one laptop already using Windows 10, and two others using Windows 8.1. I reserved Windows 10 a while back using my email address and upgraded one of them to Windows 10 with the reserved copy. Will I be able to upgrade the other 2 to windows 10 or will I have to make two more reservations?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Windows comes with a antivirus, I think you need to be sure you have the correct version for the machine your installing on.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello,
I went ahead and upgraded to Windows 10. Everything seems to be working fine, except Event Viewer is showing that I have some issues. Can you help me diagnose them here?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Event viewer will always show some type of issue, 99.9% are nothing to be concerned over.


----------



## ChrisR21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes I know, but I'm getting this error a lot: 
SettingSyncHost (7996) Unable to read the header of logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\edb.log. Error -4001.


----------

